# problem when use autofs:No autofs support available

## kureikain

I have get installing Autofs as the guide at https://forums.gentoo.org/viewtopic-t-277721-postdays-0-postorder-asc-highlight-autofs-start-0.html

But when i start autofs:

 *Quote:*   

> localhost init.d # ./autofs start
> 
>  * Caching service dependencies ...                                                                                   [ ok ] * Starting automounter ...
> 
>  * No autofs support available  

 

my auto.maste, auto.media,... are the same content like that topic!

Help me!!!

Thanks in advance!

----------

## Hu

Have you enabled AutoFS support in the kernel?

----------

## Sheldon

Hi kureikain, have you solved that?

I've the same issue and tried several things. I've compiled the automount-property into the kernel, but got the same message like you. The other time I've compiled it as module. As module I got the message the the Module-Format isn't correct.

When checking /proc/filesystems there is no autofs in it, but should be. Has anyone a suggestion for that?

----------

## icmp_request

Sorry for bringing back this topic but, just for future reference, I had the same problem and it happened because the driver was NOT enabled in the Kernel.

Today (2010-Aug-12) the genkernel doesn't make it available neither as built-in or as module, so anyone using genkernel instead of compiling their own kernel should expect this problem.

So I had to make it available as module when I compiled my own Kernel.

Works fine now.

My suggestion is to make it available as module on future genkernel builds because, I know it has already a lot of modules, but autofs may become very handy. And it's only 1-2 modules...  :Wink: 

----------

## John R. Graham

 *icmp_request wrote:*   

> Today (2010-Aug-12) the genkernel doesn't make it available neither as built-in or as module, so anyone using genkernel instead of compiling their own kernel should expect this problem.

 Sheesh.  All you needed to do is to use genkernel's --menuconfig option and enable the missing modules.  No need to modify genkernel.

-  John

----------

